# smi grabber



## kabad

Hi All
I am sure sure if I am in the right place but I need some help.....I am not really a computer expert by any means but I was bought a smi grabber as I want to record my old VHS tapes to DVD...... I have plugged the correct leads to the video player and laptop , I then press play on the player but nothing happens on my laptop.

I have checked my laptop and everything is installed correctly, so what am I doing wrong......and if this is the wrong equipment, what do I need or am I asking the impossible??? :banghead:

Any help would be greatly appreciated 
Thanks
Traci :smile:


----------



## spunk.funk

Did you install the software program on the CD for the grabber? You need to start the software program to capture video in that program to save to your computer. .


----------



## kabad

Hi Ya

Yes I installed the software but the only thing I can find is the ARC showbiz which is what I need to do timelines and produce a dvd etc

when I connect to laptop nothing happens!!
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
its driving me nuts.....hope you can help me please


----------



## spunk.funk

What is the model # of the device? Is it a EasyCap SMI Grabber? 
Go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the devmgmt results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated *Device Manager* expand *Image Capture Device *and you should see* SMI grabber* device. If it has a yellow flag, then the driver needs to be installed from the CD. 
Put the CD in and browse the contents of the CD. You should have a *Setup.exe.* This should install the driver and ARC Soft software program. With the device plugged into the USB port of the computer and the Video RCA Out of the VCR, then open Arc Soft program in your All Programs list and it should recognize the device, you then can choose *Record *from the software. Then hit play from the VCR.


----------



## kabad

Thank you for the info.....my son already checked and I have no flag against the grabber so I guess that means it installed correctly....the only shortcut on my desk top is the are showbiz...should there be anything else?

If I click on that it comes up making the dvd (transistions timeline etc, which I am familiar with)

I have tried clicking on that when I put the connected usb grabber into the lap top but nothing.... I can hear my vhs playing in the machine but nothing on lap top :banghead::banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk

> What is the model # of the device? Is it a EasyCap SMI Grabber?


We cannot tell you what bundled software comes with the device until you tell us the specific make and model# are. 
In the Device Manager, Under *Imaging device*, do you have *SMI Grabber* or something similar? If not, it is not plugged in or is being recognized by the computer. 
There should be another software program on the CD to* Capture *video that must be installed I cannot tell you what it is, because we do not know the make and model# of the device.


----------



## kabad

So sorry totally forgot to add that..... it just says on the user manual USB video grabber.....on my laptop in device settings etc it says smi grabber

I double click on arc showbiz which brings my capture screen up...and the instructions tell me to select the source panel and set it to smi grabber device but when I go to drop down menu it only gives 2 options asus webcam or virtual camera...so there is no "smi grabber device" in the drop down box


----------



## spunk.funk

You should contact their support.


----------



## kabad

There is nothing on the manual to contact support....I try to google it and that's when I came across this site...but many thanks for trying to help me anyway


----------



## spunk.funk

Where did you buy it from? Contact the seller. There must be a web site in the manual or something? All else fails, return it to the seller. Get an Easycap Amazon.com: easycap - Computers & Accessories: Electronics


----------



## kabad

ok thank you for helping :smile:


----------

